
Bare Bones Software Celebrates BBEdit's 25th Anniversary - perilunar
http://www.barebones.com/company/press/bbedit_25_anniversary.html
======
rgacote
First thing I install on every Mac I've owned since 1995. Thanks Rich!

------
perilunar
Thanks for not sucking :)

